# General Site Information > Q & A >  lighting can u help?

## jay

After gary mentioned to try keep direct sun out of the tank ,
got me thinking ,maybe i got the wrong lights in my set up? you may have come across the aqua one lights that come with the regency 100? inside it contains one white light and one blue ,well i have that aswell as two 420 actinics is this to many blue?should i get another white one ?i forgot to mention the tank is in my hallway with very little sunlight.
The two blue lights come on 1200pm-1200am and the white come on 1300-2300

----------


## Gary R

Are these marine blue and marine white jay ?

and you are keeping them on abit long as well i have mine set to come on for 3 hours in the morning as when i get up the tank is up and working then again in the evening for around 6 hours and the blues are the last to go out, as it makes it more like the moon at night.

plus you will need to keep an eye on the heat that you will be getting off the lights.

----------


## jay

the blue actinics are obviously marine but the other from the aqua one im not sure   will look into it

----------


## Timo

I would turn the whites off at 10 or sooner, mine go of on a timer at about 8. Dont forget even though the blues dont look bright they are giving out the same amount of light and the photosynthesis process will be the same conversion of light energy into chemical energy by living organisms.

----------


## jay

Thanks timo does this mean you would still leave the two blues on for the 12 hours i do already?

----------


## Gary R

> Thanks timo does this mean you would still leave the two blues on for the 12 hours i do already?


Theres no need for them to be on for that long jay ....max of 8 to 9 hours a day and thats if you have corals in your tank.

you only need them on when your in to get the pleasure out of seeing your fish and corals.

and if you have not got corals yet, you dont them on this long.   

Hope this helps m8

----------


## jay

Thanks soooo much for you advise  guy's i will look at the timer situation and 
 reduce the the times they are on .

----------


## Timo

> Thanks timo does this mean you would still leave the two blues on for the 12 hours i do already?


If the light is white or blue only run for 6-8 hours a day. timers work very well and your fish get used to hiding before they go out. 

My point was algae can grow just as well under blue light as white. Sounds like your doing ok though m8.

----------

